# The Pentagon Channel



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Here is a link to the above channel, you can even see clips of the kind of content they broadcast on FTA satellite 24/7 100% legal as is all FTA satellite!

http://www.pentagonchannel.mil/


----------

